# Medicare LCD for US of Scrotum



## coder16 (Dec 11, 2008)

Does anyone know of an active Medicare LCD for AZ that applies to Ultrasound of Scrotum (76870)??

Thank you!

Jennifer


----------



## fredabrinson (Jan 20, 2009)

*CMS website*

I looked on the CMS website at all LCD's for AZ and did not see one for this.

Here's the link:

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/mcd/results_...(03102,+MAC+-+Part+B)&letter_range=4&retired=

Hope this helps!


----------

